# Crow Busters!!



## little rascal (Feb 9, 2009)

Posting a pic for WD. 
Ol' Wingding and Don put the hurt on a few Crows this weekend. I know a farmer over there who's happy about it! Way to go, U-2's!


----------



## trckdrvr (Feb 9, 2009)

You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.


----------



## DuckShot (Feb 9, 2009)

Population Control !


----------



## Jesset289 (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



I bet you swerve for opossoms as well.


----------



## trckdrvr (Feb 9, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> I bet you swerve for opossoms as well.



Yeah,if i can.I don't TRY and kill them,but i guess you do..right?


----------



## nevamiss270 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesset289 said:


>


 x 2


----------



## chase870 (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



I'm proud I feed the ones I kill to the yotes and then I kill the yotes and throw them in the landfill, turn them into methane, and that is turned into fuel. What have you done to help out. Please go to my post and bash the Crow Challenge Sunday Smackdown


----------



## wingding (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



I was waiting for this. we are doing the pecan farmer a service! he loves to see us come to defend this orchard, you would think that we were war heroes. these birds do major damage to his crops every year.we enjoy doing the service for the farmer. I guess were killing 2 birds with one stone If you had something eating out of your wallet you have a different opinion. thanks for your concern


----------



## Holton (Feb 9, 2009)

If you saw all the crows I saw this morning coming off the roost, you would agree population control IS needed.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 9, 2009)

got 100's outside the shop rite now...


----------



## bigbrannew (Feb 9, 2009)

i got my 12GA and i'm on my way


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



Sounds like a PETA troll.


----------



## bigbrannew (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## BullRed (Feb 9, 2009)

My father-in-law crow hunts often w/ a guide who does it for a living. They hunt together maybe 5-6 times eack fall/winter and average around 60 crows a hunt. When it's all said and done the crows end up in a hog pen. Only thing left will be the feet.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 9, 2009)

i try to hit the possums.....

kill all them crows


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 9, 2009)

wingding said:


> you would think that we were war heroes



That would have to be pretty rewarding.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 9, 2009)

Why ruin a perfectly good trash can with crows anyway? I like the hogpen idea. Maybe this guy should patrol the site when the bowfishing gets good. 55 gal. drums of carp and gar should turn his crank!


----------



## little rascal (Feb 9, 2009)

*Let me give you*

some perspective, or knowledge that you might not be aware of Mr. Truckdriver.
That Farmer is over 75 years old and can still out work me and you all day, every day. He has been on this Farm his whole life as well as his Kid's and Grand Kid's. He was even in a War and the Farm still goes on. They don't have a nice job at IBM, AT&T, etc with a cozy little home in a subdivision with 250 neighbors. They Farm! They grow stuff, sell some of it, use some of it to feed animals, and all that comes after whatever is left, after Crows, Deer, Geese, and all other forms of creatures have their way with it. I ain't talking about a few either, there is a tremendous amount of birds that do cost him a lot!
 Now, machinery, oil , grease and especially fuel and parts are not free. Then they drop prices drastically per bushel of corn and everything else etc.,, that were already too low to accomadate the above mentioned commodities, and necessities to begin with. Also, farmers like him were putting the food you eat, in the stores you shop, unless you eat all the box crap. Also stores starting importing lot's of whole foods and that put the hurt on the U.S. Farmers also.
 So with all that said, you kinda get the picture.
Those birds didn't die just for someone's pure pleasure , they allowed a challenge and a little sport for someone who took advantage of the opportunity, and the landowner saves a little coin, not much, but every little bit helps. 
It's a Win/Win for everyone!
Believe what you will, but the Vicious cycle of life involves not just Life, but Death is just as big a part as Life is.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 9, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



WingDing was'nt able to give you your wish, so I did. Yes trckdrvr the trash can full of crows is the result of your wish. I thought about your request, got my gun and calls, and granted your request. I would also like to thank you for getting my out of the house and into the woods today, as I found a new place to shoot crows in the morning. How would you like the pictures in the post tommorow, with or without a trash can?  It also needs to be pointed out to you that crows also carry the west nile virus, and insefalitus. People who have horses kinda love it when the crows get shot.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## kscoggins (Feb 9, 2009)

well said Rascal, I know that place, I was within a stones throw from there Sunday.  WingDing you prolly heard me and my father in law shooting 22's, prolly sounds like a war going on.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2009)

*Crow Busters*



little rascal said:


> some perspective, or knowledge that you might not be aware of Mr. Truckdriver.
> That Farmer is over 75 years old and can still out work me and you all day, every day. He has been on this Farm his whole life as well as his Kid's and Grand Kid's. He was even in a War and the Farm still goes on. They don't have a nice job at IBM, AT&T, etc with a cozy little home in a subdivision with 250 neighbors. They Farm! They grow stuff, sell some of it, use some of it to feed animals, and all that comes after whatever is left, after Crows, Deer, Geese, and all other forms of creatures have their way with it. I ain't talking about a few either, there is a tremendous amount of birds that do cost him a lot!
> Now, machinery, oil , grease and especially fuel and parts are not free. Then they drop prices drastically per bushel of corn and everything else etc.,, that were already too low to accomadate the above mentioned commodities, and necessities to begin with. Also, farmers like him were putting the food you eat, in the stores you shop, unless you eat all the box crap. Also stores starting importing lot's of whole foods and that put the hurt on the U.S. Farmers also.
> So with all that said, you kinda get the picture.
> ...




I could not have said it any better! If you need some help let me know


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice hunt


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 10, 2009)

Ever wonder why people shoot elephants, lions and other animals that have no food value? Population control was the right answer. Thinning the herd is both scientific and practiced. What do you think a drawn hunt is? This just happens to be a herd of crows.


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 10, 2009)

Good job on the crows guys. I guess yall put truckdriver out like a cigarette. He hasn't even responded. Hey truck, look at some bowfishing pics if you really want to see a little carnage. How about 400 little fishies sent to heaven in a night.


----------



## trckdrvr (Feb 10, 2009)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> Thinning the herd is both scientific and practiced.



Scientific..yeah,right..the experts say we should thin this herd..kill/thin that animal..yeah,well i'm not to sure the experts know what they are doing..but if you enjoy just killing animals and throwing them away and call it a sport/pastime... i say you are a sad/sick person.

Ever heard of WILD buffalo?..no,guess what you never will again either,because they were hunted to near extinction in the western states where they once numbered 20-30million,hunters killed/skinned them and left the carcass on the prarie to rot(sound familiar?) but after years of unregulated killing/shooting and waste  their numbers were once as low as less than 1,000.

What about the eagles,elk,wolves,grizzly..dolphins..All of these animals have been on the endangered species list at one time..
ever hear of the endangered species act?
It now has over 50species of animals that are endangered right here in North America.  But you just keep listening to your so called experts and keep killing wasting animals and calling it "conservation"and "thinning of the herd".

Ever heard of Ducks Unlimited?..of course you have and i am a member ...ever sit and wonder why this group spends millions of dollars to try and improve the breeding grounds of these ducks?...sometimes successfully and sometimes in the case of the pintail and several other ducks there numbers continue to fall...ok now why would you shoot them?....why?
If i hunt waterfowl anymore,it is with a camera..
If this group spends millions and millions and millions of dollars a year and yet some years certain duck species are truely very limited...and all the species are struggling to find potholes/breeding grounds...why if they migrate and fly 1,000 miles to get to Arkansas or Georgia would you want to kill it? 

Oh.ok..it's the sport/tradition..no wait ..it's conservation..thats right..because the ducks are overpopulated..thats right.
Oh and because the experts said you could..ok.

Think about it...I'm not talking about geese they are fine..but why ..if you look it up.as i have many,many years in a row certain duck numbers continued to decline and DU and delta spend millions of dollars..tell the truth..just so you can kill them and call it a sport.
And the sad part half you guys don't even eat your ducks(i know.i have found them laying in a bag at the boat ramp).

But kill your crows and take a picture as you beam with your pride with your accomplishment and kill 100's of  Gar with a bow/arrow and take a picture....maybe even get your kids in the picture and show them as they are throwing them in the trash cans...they should be so proud!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 10, 2009)

Chase you stirring up trouble again!!!

 thats hilarious, great picture of my hard earned birds. who the h*** does this guy think he is


----------



## DUD (Feb 10, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Scientific..yeah,right..the experts say we should thin this herd..kill/thin that animal..yeah,well i'm not to sure the experts know what they are doing..but if you enjoy just killing animals and throwing them away and call it a sport/pastime... i say you are a sad/sick person.
> 
> Ever heard of WILD buffalo?..no,guess what you never will again either,because they were hunted to near extinction in the western states where they once numbered 20-30million,hunters killed/skinned them and left the carcass on the prarie to rot(sound familiar?) but after years of unregulated killing/shooting and waste  their numbers were once as low as less than 1,000.
> 
> ...




uhhhhhhh....its a crow.  I very seriously doubt theres enough people hunting them to hurt their population.  But the reason I think more people should start killing them and putting them in the trash can is because their decimating the grub worm population and i just cant stand to see that happen.  innocent little grub worms need to be protected too.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 10, 2009)

cry 

cry 

cry


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 10, 2009)

The most endangered mammal in North America is the intelligent human. It seems it was bread down through the generations to not be able to use common reason. We can see this through numerous examples. Look at the Red Top Mtn. "deer slaughter." Put this into perspective. In a few years "the state" would be paying trained snipers to shoot crows intead of allowing a season. Some people eat crow so on the internet don't always assume they get put to the wayside. Also, most fish don't feel pain.....except the catfish the scream a little.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 10, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> Good job on the crows guys. I guess yall put truckdriver out like a cigarette. He hasn't even responded. Hey truck, look at some bowfishing pics if you really want to see a little carnage. How about 400 little fishies sent to heaven in a night.



HOLY **** HARD CORE THATS ALOT OF FISH!!! WAY TO GO


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 10, 2009)

All of yall should be ashamed for using your firearms and archery tackle to harm innocent fish and animals. You all (and me) should hunt strictly with a camera. Lets all become a band of gypsy bird watchers, armed with binocs ans fuji cameras. We can all frolic amongst the woods and water, while fraternizing with all the other democrats in our little green tights. What fun!


----------



## chase870 (Feb 10, 2009)

trckdrvr, you thought I was kidding yesterday when I thanked you for getting me out of the house so I could find another spot, I was'nt. You have given me the motivation to wipe the crows out just like the buffalo. Here is another pic of the carnage you caused today


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks alot trckdrvr, now look what you've done. Way to go bud.


----------



## wingding (Feb 10, 2009)

Chase, you shooting a auto now?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 10, 2009)

wingding said:


> Chase, you shooting a auto now?



Heck no WD you don't  see megadeath on his left there


----------



## chase870 (Feb 10, 2009)

wingding said:


> Chase, you shooting a auto now?



Note the 26 inch barrel on the 870, right side of photo. I might shoot some before its over with my Grandfathers A-5
give em a sporting chance.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot to post the other mean spireted person that busted the crows with  this morning


----------



## little rascal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Truckdriver*

all that you said is true, but you know what the whole problem is.... "Mankind" and population. The Indians (you know the original natives of this land) had plenty of Buffalo and wildlife to hunt and live off. They were the first true conservationist and used hunting as a management tool. God intended it this way!! They only used exactly what they needed and no more, they camped and buried their bio-degradable garbage, and they moved with the animals and the seasons and rotated, and would come back and re-establish camps on those old buried places. Then came white man(you & me) we shot their wildlife for money, we established laws and taxes, cut down trees for home and buisness, there was less free range for the animals, resources were not enough to sustain the animal populations , just like now. We also brought animals non-native to this land, that is why now without hunting management and too much urban sprawl, your animals would die of overpopulation and disease. Nature will take care of it's own with or with out man, but it won't be pretty if the resources can't carry the weight. That goes for mankind as well, too many people in one place depletes the resources and disease and death will prevail, especially since there is no management tool in place to thin out mankind, except sickness, natural death or murder, suicide etc. So you all the other bunny huggers can have all the animals you want to a certain limit, just quit cutting down trees to build homes and developing land, that takes away habitat for your beloved critters. I know of no Peta folks who have purchased millions of acres to be set aside for wildlife, forever. But hunters or Sportsmen ( can be referred to as management entities) have. We take out of the resources ,but also put back as much or more. 
Here's you an example.
Have you been to Chattahoochee river park at Azalea drive lately? The goose population there is ridiculous, and they are fed, not scared of man and stand by the garbage cans and beg for food. I would hate to see what a water test there would show? Did you know that they carry and spread Ecoli? Especially that amount in one place. Do you know what will cure that and similar problems? Not a Camera, but a weapon. Since you can't legally hunt there, you can't implement your management entity(Sportsman). So either eventually there will be disease and death or Atlanta will have to hire some one to eradicate or terminate some of the population. If you want all animals to live and prosper, then something has to go and leave enough room and resource  to sustain the herd. Will man go? Not hardly. You go hug your trees and your bunnies, and I will take what I need or want legally thru management. The Creator had Noah save 2 of every kind, and when they finally found land, He said from now on the beast, the fowl, and the fish were for us to eat. Kill and eat.
He also made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve. You see it was all perfect, made by the Creator. Then along comes man(you and me) and get's it all off balance.
Well I for one will Wack & Stack, cause my Creator said too, and maybe a little management on my part will just keep some of those soon to be extinct species around for you to catch on film! Good day.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 10, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Scientific..yeah,right..the experts say we should thin this herd..kill/thin that animal..yeah,well i'm not to sure the experts know what they are doing..but if you enjoy just killing animals and throwing them away and call it a sport/pastime... i say you are a sad/sick person.
> 
> Ever heard of WILD buffalo?..no,guess what you never will again either,because they were hunted to near extinction in the western states where they once numbered 20-30million,hunters killed/skinned them and left the carcass on the prarie to rot(sound familiar?) but after years of unregulated killing/shooting and waste  their numbers were once as low as less than 1,000.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you might be interested in Delta Waterfowl. The one thing you fail to mention about the duck population is predation, delta has a predator control program that might cause you heart burn. I'll give you a guess as to which predator that flys eats duck eggs in the nest. If 1 crow can destroy a nest full of eggs, and I kill that crow I just increased the duck population by 10 birds. X the number of crows I killed so far how many ducks have been saved. You have donated enough to DU to match my efforts havent you?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2009)

Shoot boys if I could get crows like that I mite quit deer hunting after Nov. I got a freezer thats got plenty in it now, but it ain't gonna soon. They died to be fried (or grilled depending on my inclination). Good shootin boys.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 11, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Perhaps you might be interested in Delta Waterfowl. The one thing you fail to mention about the duck population is predation, delta has a predator control program that might cause you heart burn. I'll give you a guess as to which predator that flys eats duck eggs in the nest. If 1 crow can destroy a nest full of eggs, and I kill that crow I just increased the duck population by 10 birds. X the number of crows I killed so far how many ducks have been saved. You have donated enough to DU to match my efforts havent you?



sic 'em!!! trckdrvr you have started a battle that you can't win, we will destroy every simple minded comment you have with hard core FACTS  my advice to you is get back over on the political forum and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with them about what you and every other panty wearing democrat talks about and leave us the h#$% alone!!!


----------



## chase870 (Feb 11, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> sic 'em!!! trckdrvr you have started a battle that you can't win, we will destroy every simple minded comment you have with hard core FACTS  my advice to you is get back over on the political forum and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with them about what you and every other panty wearing democrat talks about and leave us the h#$% alone!!!



See what happens trckdrvr, I had to go kill e few without my buddy yesterday and now you done got him all fired up. I might have to shoot my auto loader with some 1 1/2oz loads of #4 with him on Saturday just to keep up with him. He will be dead on with his shootin, gets that way when folks "ruffle his feathers". You should have seen him shoot the other day while the neighbor hood watch crowd begged us to stop killen the birdies


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 11, 2009)

chase870 said:


> See what happens trckdrvr, I had to go kill e few without my buddy yesterday and now you done got him all fired up. I might have to shoot my auto loader with some 1 1/2oz loads of #4 with him on Saturday just to keep up with him. He will be dead on with his shootin, gets that way when folks "ruffle his feathers". You should have seen him shoot the other day while the neighbor hood watch crowd begged us to stop killen the birdies



 that was funny "they just kept falling out of the sky, one even was trying to get away flying all crooked then he just fell"


----------



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

God only knows why someone would come on GON and bash them about hunting a bird that causes so much destruction...

All that aside, good hunt buddy!


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> You should be SO proud.You killed a animal(s) and then throw it in the trash can...What a sport!
> How about a picture of the trash can with them all dumped in it.



They were just shooting pecans and the dang birds kept flying in the way?


----------



## gdhall (Feb 11, 2009)

crows eat baby ducks and duck eggs. Just a thought.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 12, 2009)

This sounds like the kind of person who would cry about you killing rats if the bubonic plague came back. Mods love to ban everyone else on here, why not kick off this whack-job. He obviously has no clue, or one of those "if I am not going to eat it ,i'm not going to kill it" hypocrites. If it were not for all of us nusiance killers, no telling what we would be overrun with.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dont ban trckdrvr, I was shell shopping for ADDICTED2HUNTIN yesterday, he was stuck at work. The fun is just fixing to get started. Jason is looking for some 1 1/2 oz loads of #4 shot. He wants a picture with a dumpster, I teased him with the trash can.


----------



## buckpro04 (Feb 13, 2009)

*..*

do to all the intelligent comments on here to truckdrvr.... i doubt he understood most of them i will put one in his perspective...


your an idiot!


----------

